
Show HN: Building a Robot Journalist - 3lvis
https://medium.com/bakken-b%C3%A6ck/building-a-robot-journalist-171554a68fa8#.z61umhuw1
======
fiatjaf
"a digital football reporter that writes articles like a human."

What? Are you crazy? I thought you had written a program that removed
journalist filler text from articles and presented just the data, but you did
the opposite! You're making the world worse!

